# echo audiofire sound card



## freitojos (Apr 30, 2009)

Hello, 
I would like to know if the echo audiofire is a good sound card for high fidelity in the pc.
Mine is in firewire from one Sigs audiofire card in the pc and in onse Sigs expresscard in the laptop.
In the pc the sound is someow compressed comparede with the sond on the SACD marantz 7001 I think the converters are not very good in the echo audiofire. Is it possible to have comparable sound in the pc via DA converter. My audio alchemy converter from 1991 is very old and I do't know if there is one Da converter that is much better from the pc.
Thank you,
Best regards,
José


----------

